# massive old red oak down



## davduckman2010 (Jun 25, 2014)

had this giant old red oak tree tip over today and man did it wipe out every thing in the way. got 3 in of rain yesterday on top of nothing but rain for the last month. this tree is 11 feet around at the base. has some narly logs comeing off of it all you can smell is fresh oak when you step in the woods. I think I better call somebody in on this a little big for me to mess with. the real big one next to it witch is twice around as this may tip soon to grounds saturated don't know much about red oak but ima going to find out 

my son twenty feet up whole lota lumber and a boat load of firewood

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## gvwp (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks like a big Oak Duck. Mill that sucker into some nice lumber. Always somebody wanting cabinet lumber. That one should make a lot. I've got a couple dozen big Red Oaks to log this summer. I'm waiting on some new special order logging equipment to get done so we can go get them. Enjoy milling that big dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 25, 2014)

That is big duckman. That would make lots of bags of charcoal for BBQ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice, Duck! Mill that beast up!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice chunk of wood!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice long straight looking section in it always good for lumber and definitely good firewood lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2014)

Ya know if you milled that into dimensional lumber that would give you a good start on your new barn. They used to use oak for barns as it was and is a plentiful native wood, strong too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 26, 2014)

I think a certain feathered friend should invest in a mill!!! 

As far as using to built barn- would it not be better to use a cheaper wood. Seems like there would be a mountain of QS red oak in that tree!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I think a certain feathered friend should invest in a mill!!!
> 
> As far as using to built barn- would it not be better to use a cheaper wood. Seems like there would be a mountain of QS red oak in that tree!!!


How much cheaper can free be, just the cost of milling, and it will outlast him. His kids will inherit it, LOL. Oaks are plentiful in these parts, in fact many locals just call red oak, pallet wood. I personally like oaks, and 1/4 sawn is way cool too, but I am not afraid to build with it either. It would make a fine strong barn frame. The branches alone on that thing would yield a ton of turning stock. jmo or 2 cents worth.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 26, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> How much cheaper can free be, just the cost of milling, and it will outlast him. His kids will inherit it, LOL. Oaks are plentiful in these parts, in fact many locals just call red oak, pallet wood. I personally like oaks, and 1/4 sawn is way cool too, but I am not afraid to build with it either. It would make a fine strong barn frame. The branches alone on that thing would yield a ton of turning stock. jmo or 2 cents worth.



I agree- we have a different perspective- no commercially salable hardwoods in our forest. Build here with doug-fir and larch.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 26, 2014)

great idea tick that's what ill do. that's one big sucker . its the one next to the giant by the white oak logs. im going to try and top it out that alone are some major big logs and the guy across the street has a 36 in saw I can buck it with . going to have to clear the area around it and get the mill right there it would be easiler. that giant pin oak leiner that the sawyers cut wrong 3 years ago came down also that day . I could use that for beams its pretty much dry now. got a good 50 t0 sixty logs now maples/ walnut /cherry/red white and pin oak. to frickin many lol . major bd feet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 27, 2014)

A friend of mine just lost a big white oak. 30"er. He built his house on 5 acres of virgin timber. The trees we checked that have come down are all around 250 yrs. old.
As a small time hobbyist, I look at that tree and cry. I'd love to tackle that thing but don't have the equip., storage, strength or stamina. That's a pro size log. Be careful on the big red oak duckman. Gary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 27, 2014)

That all makes my 10-12 inch diamete Hackberrys and 20-30 inch diameter Pecans look pityful and puny.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 27, 2014)

I wanna come down and mill but you know what I'm in the middle of. When I get it all straightened out you bet I'll be there to mill some of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 27, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> I wanna come down and mill but you know what I'm in the middle of. When I get it all straightened out you bet I'll be there to mill some of it.


 your always welcome here you know that. calmer times ahead we will drink sweet tea fire up the smoker and tell lies in the future my friend

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 28, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> That all makes my 10-12 inch diamete Hackberrys and 20-30 inch diameter Pecans look pityful and puny.


 
Gee Ray, I never thought of a 30" pecan tree as being puny! Gary


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Me neither Gary til I saw that tree that Duckman is showing.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 30, 2014)

Envy again strikes me as I look at these trees posted here. Should just buy a mill and drive down seem that there would be plenty of work and at least I would get to see those monsters. Have fun be safe and post more pics I get over the envy.
Dave


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey duckman, today's newspaper in Waco had a picture of a lady standing in her yard next to a giant Red Oak tree that uprooted during our storm and 70MPH winds the other day. I am getting some of it.

Do red oaks have shallow roots? That is the 3rd one I have heard that uprooted. I had a hackberry come down that day but the roots were like pulp wood and rotten.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Do red oaks have shallow roots?



That's a deep subject (no pun meant). I'm no expert by ANY stretch, but I can tell you with confidence that the root system of a tree depends on many things, and the species is not always the only thing to consider. Tap root depth doesn't necessarily give a tree the foundation to resist strong winds as much as a widespread shallower root system. Soil conditions have a lot to do with it too. I remember reading somewhere once that hurricanes on the gulf coast of Texas will topple many a Live Oak long before the Loblolly pines go down. Part of that also is because pines will bend over further before they break. Oaks will just go down all of a sudden. 

Lots of factors to consider and having shallow roots is not always the only thing. I bet @JR Parks and others who have actual educations ion these fields could shed a bunch of light on this subject. Good question Ray.


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 4, 2014)

Many factors indeed. Like Kevin says lots of factors and how they might react on individual trees leave a lot of room for speculation. Here in central Texas we have very thin soils which in high winds with a fulcrum effect will snap roots causing the tree to go down. Summers with good rain promote good leaf growth adding weight to the top of the tree increasing that potential. And I imagine that with 40 inches of rain as in Ducks neck of the woods saturated soils, or fungal growth on any damaged roots are factors. I note very green conditions and a little poison ivy at the base of that RO. Good lumber tho Duck.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

